# Signature



## SlimHippo (Jun 14, 2015)

Is there a limit for how many posts i have to post before my signature shows up? I put in the link to DC but there isn't anything that shows on first few posts, i'm a long tim lurker and seen other people with sigs, cheers


----------



## SlimHippo (Jun 14, 2015)

cancel that last message, it shows, i must have opened the tabs before i changed the sig, what a donut


----------

